# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Idiomatic expressions of love and beauty

## Pomeria

What are the idiomatic expressions of love or beauty in Russian?
They can be expressing passionate love, eternal love, and so on; or referring to the variety of beauty from a girl next door to a femme fatale.
I'm looking forward to the romantic and poetic expressions.

----------


## Hoax

What do you mean by "without mentioning love or beauty"? Can you give an example in English?
Ты - свет моей души. Моё сердце поёт, когда ты рядом. - something like that?

----------


## Pomeria

> What do you mean by "without mentioning love or beauty"? Can you give an example in English?
> Ты - свет моей души. Моё сердце поёт, когда ты рядом. - something like that?

 Sorry, I shouldn't have phrased like that; I will edit that phrase out.
I was trying to say that the idioms can be indirect expressions of love or beauty .

----------


## Medved

> passionate love

 Любовь - зла, полюбишь и козла! 
Meaning: Love is evil, you can occasionally fall in love with even a goat (that would be a good evil joke of fortune).
Context: someone has fallen in love with someone who couldn't have ever be thought a good choice.

----------


## Pomeria

In some languages, the stars/oceans/mountains/gemstones/etc. are invoked when love is pledged, what's the Russian way of saying that?

----------


## Hoax

Could you please provide an english example of what do you want to know in russian. I still don't understand the question. It will be much easier if we have an example.

----------


## Soft sign

> Любовь - зла, полюбишь и козла!
> Meaning: Love is evil, you can occasionally fall in love with even a goat.

 _Козёл_ (literally, “goat”) also means something like “jerk”, “bastard”, “ass” when speaking about a person.

----------


## Medved

I went ahead and took 10 English idioms about love from here, then picked their equivalents in Russian.
Look what I've got:  *A match made in heaven* – two people who are extremely compatible and will have a great life together
- Мы (вы, они...) *созданы друг для друга*
- Сами *небеса послали* мне тебя  *To fall head over heels in love* – to fall completely in love
- Я в тебя *влюбился без ума*
- Я в тебя *безумно* влюблён
- Я *тону* в твоей любви (lit:I'm sinking in your love)  *To be smitten with someone* – to be completely captivated by someone and feel immense joy
- Я сражён наповал (fig: as if shot/stabbed dead by you)
(Впервые увидев её, поручик был сражён наповал.)  *To be the apple of someone’s eye* –  to be loved and treasured by someone, normally a parent
- Ты - *свет в* моём *окне* (also poet. свет души моей)  *To be a soul mate* – to be someone who understands and accepts the other person completely
- Мы с тобой - родственные души.  *To take one’s breath away* – when you are so in love with that person that you find it difficult to breathe
- Когда я тебя вижу, у меня аж *дыхание захватывает*, какая ты красивая. Не могу налюбоваться.  *To be someone’s* *one and only* – to be unique to the other person
- Ты - моя единственная любовь нав*е*ки!  *To have a crush on someone* – an informal idiomatic expression that describes young romantic infatuation
- Она в него *влюблена по уши* с тех пор, как они учились в университете.  *To fancy someone* (British English) – to find someone very attractive
It's actually not an idiom, just a verb. The Russian look-alike is: *засматриваться на* кого-то...  *To love someone with all of one’s heart and soul* – to love someone completely *Люблю* тебя* всем сердцем* (всей душой). Looks like a direct translation, but these two are common bookish cliche here. 
Also, there are things like "безбрежный океан моей/твоей/его/её любви", "тонуть в чьей-то любви", "купаться в (лучах) чьей-то любви" etc, but they don't seem fixed expressions whatsoever. They're just occasional stuff that you can think up on your own without any limitations. 
Is that what you wanted?

----------


## Antonio1986

Красота спасет мир - Достоевский 
Красота требует жертв

----------

